# Elbow to Spur Trolling



## stevespy (Aug 8, 2010)

Left Sportsman on the fourth for an overnighter with son, son in law, daughter, her boyfriend, and neighbor. Hit two YFs on scattered weed lines late Wed. One in boat lost the second. Tried for swords at night with no luck. Spot we had targeted for swords at the spur had a stationary small storm that persisted thru the night. Set the spread Thursday am and had a small hoo within 20 minutes. Looked encouraging, but that was it for the rest of the day. On way back water slicked out, nice and glassy for a couple miles within that saw the dorsal of a very large great hammerhead. He doubled backed at the spreader and I was thinking "Ohh shit", thankfully he wasn't interested. Back in the slip at 5. Seas were excellent. All had a great time.


*GINJACK*


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice report Steve! 

Your hammerhead sighting reminds me of one at the nipple about 4 yrs ago. We had a large one stay in the spread for 3 or 4 minutes before realizing we offered nothing but little stuff. Like you, I originally thought "oh shit, here he comes!", but nothing happened


----------

